# Taipan's Upgrade/New Build (Finally - About Frickin' Time).....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I haven’t posted a real “build” thread before and I thought I’d use this opportunity to motivate myself and finally commit to it. I’ve talked about upgrading and making improvements in the past; but schedules never really aligned. Most of the plans being laid out are still fluid (pun intended) and could still change. Being a fairly private individual; posting publically will be a little kick in the pants from procrastinating. Updates and answers to questions about this build will be infrequent and spotty at best….but modest progress and the end result will be posted in due course.

Over an extended period of time; I’ve managed to acquire, barter, trade, accumulate, hoard and purchase the equipment I’ve envisioned for this build. The preliminary details are as follows:

Display Tank will approximately be: 65” x30” x 24” with 5/8” glass. 3 Sided Starphire Low Iron Glass with polished edges. The TOP and BOTTOM will be Euro Braced. The Top Euro Brace will have holes cut into it to allow for a cleaner look in terms of access for electrical cords etc.. Approx. 4” will be factored in for an internal overflow. The overflow design will incorporate room/allowance for a Tunze wavebox so that it will blend in as much as possible and not jut out. The end result should be unobtrusive and balanced. The display will be solid and built like a Tank – pun intended. Builder of the Display will be made known soon…..

Refugium/Sump: Dimensions to be determined. Design will definitely incorporate a 2nd Display underneath the Main Display for viewing (as in my current set-up). The 2nd Display will be species specific – something that I wouldn’t be able to have in the main display (perhaps a predator setup or anemone specific etc.). The sump will also have sections/baffles/channels for various forms of media, protein skimmer, UV Sterilizer, Macro Algae, reactors and perhaps even a box to acclimate/ loosely quarantine livestock.. Some of these sections can be added and removed as required. An Auto-Top-Off chamber will also be designed into the Refugium/Sump. Automated Water Change System?

Stand: Materials and Design to be determined.

Hardware:

Lighting: Orphek Atlantik Units – If I can source them out at my price point.

Tunze Wavebox 6215
Tunze 6205
EcoTech MP40 with Battery Back-Up
Tunze Auto Top Off

Reef Keeper Elite

Aqua UV Sterilizer with Wiper

Bubble King Mini 200 Protein Skimmer
Vertex Vectra Automatic Skimmer Cleaner

Royal Exclusiv Red Dragon RD3 Speedy DC Pump 75W


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking forward to this....


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

GL with the build


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not get Starphire.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

sig said:


> do not get Starphire.


Totally agree!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice Red...this is going to be sweet! Can't wait to see you get started on this.

Are you going to set it up and keep your existing tank running?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats on the upgrade, Ill be following your tread Im sure this is going to be a nice build and make sure you take alot of pictures for us.
If you need a hand moving tanks or bringing them inside the house please let me know You are not too far from me


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking forward to following along in the progress of your dream!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Will be following along for sure. Best of luck with the upgrade. Tank dimensions are great.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> do not get Starphire.


I understand the concerns of Starphire glass being scratched easily. I'll take my chances for now - you can say: "I told you so." later.  The price difference for this build is negligible (I promise to explain on this thread later).



notclear said:


> Totally agree!


See above.



BIGSHOW said:


> Nice Red...this is going to be sweet! Can't wait to see you get started on this.
> 
> Are you going to set it up and keep your existing tank running?


Thanks. Most likely not. It's a space and $ thing. lol (For those that are interested....I will eventually be posting a used 120 G and 90 G Sump  )


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

explor3r said:


> Congrats on the upgrade, Ill be following your tread Im sure this is going to be a nice build and make sure you take alot of pictures for us.
> If you need a hand moving tanks or bringing them inside the house please let me know You are not too far from me


Thanks for the offer. That's very kind of you. I know that I'll be visiting you 100% for some pieces in the future.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats a nice size tank your going into Red,
Have fun.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeay!! Will you plumb both tanks to the same sump!

I'll slow my build down so I can learn from yours.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Thats a nice size tank your going into Red,
> Have fun.


Thanks so much. "Fun".....I'll remember that when I'm past the point of no return into this build and quietly cursing at myself.....



rickcasa said:


> Yeay!! Will you plumb both tanks to the same sump!
> 
> I'll slow my build down so I can learn from yours.


I'll be selling my current setup. One setup will keep me busy. Don't change your time frame on my account - I'll be infrequently updating this. The display won't be ready until March. I will try and post the design/concept schematics though (when I have them).


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Red Dragon RD3 Speedy DC Pump....*

I was wondering if anyone would pick up on the list of equipment. Apparently a few people have and inquired......

The first two answers are "Yes, I have one and No, it's not a typo.".

The answer to the last question: "It involved a trip to Germany, being the token Asian German speaking weirdo at the pub, and an always full stein of beer. There were rumours of lederhosen as well...but I choose to forget about that little incident.".


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

So you're counting on the wavebox and MP40 for flow. Will you also drill for a close loop?
I think I may just plug up the cl holes in mine.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah. No closed loop for me. The current design I have served its purpose. I've gotten so lazy now...that the existing closed loop is actually continuous. I don't have the closed loop set to a timer or controller now....terrible, I know. There are reefer snobs just rolling their eyes back and having a chuckle at my expense as they read this...lol.

The new Display will have the Tunze Wavebox and Powerhead along with the MP40 with Batter back-up for circulation and motion. Weird to go with different brands - yes. But I got a good deal on these items and the battery back up will come in handy at some point.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

looking foward to this build!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Hardware:
> 
> Lighting: Orphek Atlantik Units - If I can source them out at my price point.
> 
> ...


Talk about high end equipment! This will be epic!

PM me if you need any help moving stuff around, I'll bring a 6 pack


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Shoryureppa said:


> Talk about high end equipment! This will be epic!
> 
> PM me if you need any help moving stuff around, I'll bring a 6 pack


Thanks so much for the offer dude. This build will take awhile. As for the high end equipment....some of it is used...but from great sources that I trust. There's NO way I could afford all this stuff full retail. It's taken me a LONG time to accumulate this stuff. Cheers.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Can you give us a hint as to who will be the builder of this custom tank?

I'm also looking to do a tank upgrade in the near future.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I PROMISE to give people all the details once everything is confirmed. I need to make sure all the t's are crossed and i's are dotted. I'm not purposely being convoluted; but I've promised this firm I wouldn't release anything until everything is confirmed. Apologies.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> I PROMISE to give people all the details once everything is confirmed. I need to make sure all the t's are crossed and i's are dotted. I'm not purposely being convoluted; but I've promised this firm I wouldn't release anything until everything is confirmed. Apologies.


looks like it is NASA 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Possibly  ....But how many build threads have you seen with the actual glass panes being put together? Ok....there are a lot. If this works out....youi'll see the display being built and not just the finished product. There is a reason/method to my madness.....at least I think there is.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Red, you've got to be one busy, busy guy right about now.



Taipan said:


> Possibly  ....But how many build threads have you seen with the actual glass panes being put together? Ok....there are a lot. If this works out....youi'll see the display being built and not just the finished product. There is a reason/method to my madness.....at least I think there is.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Orphek Atlantik Units Update.....*

.....Orphek Atlantik Units + Controller CONFIRMED.....


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice pick.



Taipan said:


> .....Orphek Atlantik Units + Controller CONFIRMED.....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it finished???? No updates yet..sheesh


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

fury165 said:


> Is it finished???? No updates yet..sheesh


Hardly....lol. I "feel" the love. There have been so many inquiries. I didn't know I was this popular.....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

this is like waiting for superbowl weekend and chilly fries and beer Red....


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

oh you are popular lol 
Now that you have the big expense of the lights taken care of it is time to get the tank!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

...pressure's on....now watch this little project self implode....


----------

